# Current MyLink software version?



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if they could make an update to where we can change the colors or background... i have no good info for you but my random thoughts 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Al3e925 said:


> I wonder if they could make an update to where we can change the colors or background... i have no good info for you but my random thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


I had the pic before I got rid of the car. Updates was by dealer unless the new My Chevy lets you do it. My last update in January got me pictures. You just had to leave the screen on the images section and hide the tags. I'll try and find the last update and pics in my phone.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

last update done to the car


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that album art from playing music via Bluetooth or USB? Neat

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Al3e925 said:


> Is that album art from playing music via Bluetooth or USB? Neat
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Art work from USB music found using the pictures App/Icon in the last tab.


----------



## TeamNadomas (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ. My software version is 23121110.
My car is still light new and it's my work car. I just called my local Chevrolet dealer and they said they can update my software for $130. Do you think it's worth the money to update?


----------

